# upcoming test on standards for job



## dublinsparky (Jun 6, 2013)

hi guys i have a job interview for a hospital build and i was told id be tested on the standards (australia as300) just wondering is there any sparkies out there that can advise on wat topics to revise over before the interview????


----------

